# MINI wiring diagram



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

A bit big to fit on a page well, but...

http://www.niksula.cs.hut.fi/~mdobruck/siililand/mini/diy/6/images/miniwire.gif

That's the wiring diagram for the WHOLE car. :yikes:

The wiring diagram for the *stereo* in a modern car is more complex.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Kaz said:


> A bit big to fit on a page well, but...
> 
> http://www.niksula.cs.hut.fi/~mdobruck/siililand/mini/diy/6/images/miniwire.gif
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Yup, that's it. Easy enough to memorise :rofl:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

damn...a skilled person can re-wire that car in 2-3 hours. talk about being small


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Must be a late one since it's showing negative ground rather than positive.Due to the quality components from the "Prince of Darkness" owners get to know all this quite intimately.---Why do the British drink warm beer?----------Lucas refrigerators.


----------

